# SHORT PROTOCOL



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all on last 2 tx i had long protocol but this time JE has said short protocol for me. she said i wait for a natural af bleed then call clinic and go in for baseline scan.

can anyone explain to me how a short protocol goes like. eg how long from baseline scan to ec. etc 

many thanks

queenie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya queenie

it will be my second attempt at short protocol, last cycle was abandoned at baseline

have you been booked in for any dates?

your baseline should be on day 1 to day 3 of your cycle, depending on what day it is depends if you take both drugs that day or start suprecur one day and stimms the next

its around 14 days from stimms to ec for most people


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, I'm doing SP too. I've been told to take norithiserone from 18th July for 5 days so that they can control the dates I think.  Would be nicer to do it via natural AF dates though I think.  
I'm having baseline on 27th July.

Kara, how long will you down reg for this time? Are you doing the pill again?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no down reg or pill for me, straight onto stimms, i might take suprecur one day prior to stimms but that really depends on when baseline is

there are different types of short protocol

standard, flare and of course antagonist

im hoping for a flare protocol but this depends of when af arrives really and my protocol hasn't been set in stone yet


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you all.  I'm starting round 2 at the end of July and my clinic have recommended the short protocol.  

I'm on progesterone tablets which I will finish on Saturday 18th of July.  My AF should arrive 2-3 days later and I have my baseline scan booked for Wednesday 22nd July.

What day of your cycle should baseline scan be?  

I like the idea of the shorter protocol, but I'm also nervous that it might all go wrong and I have to abandon the cycle.

Dee
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya dee and welcome

baseline should be on day 1 to 3 of af, you will probably bleed 2 to 3 days after stopping the progestrone pills in prefect timing for baseline


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Kara,

Thanks for your reply.  This month when I finished my progesterone tabs, AF arrived the next day.  If this happens this month, I would be on day 4 by baseline.  Would this be ok if this happens.  

Am equal parts scared and excited.  This whole process takes sooooo long!!!!!!

Dee


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think i would be tempted to take the pills for a little longer

i would call your clinic and let them know your af arrive 1 days after stopping the pills and if you should take them longer or book an earlier baseline


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all 

i did think that once i have baseline that ec is 2 weeks later, it sounds like a good protocol on not having to do down reg injections.

JE said that i wouldn't need to take the pill as af is quite regular, but as you said laura if they want to make af arrive at a particular date then the pill helps them to control dates

haven't book dates may give clinic a ring this week and see about going on af which is due end of september. ( this gives enough time for me to take dhea, and for dh to take wellman and also let his sperm recover from the morphine he had last week )

kara what is the difference between standard, flare and antagonist.

laura are you doing gestone or pesseries


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.advancedfertility.com/ivfstim.htm

this is a good link thats explains protocols

sorry to just post a link but i really have to take rex out for a walk

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Queenie, I wouldn't have thought that you'd be doing the antagonist. I was on that to try and prevent and over response. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

with the short/flare protocol down regulation drugs eg suprecur are started on day 1 to 3 and stimms either the same day or a day later with the antagonist stimms are started on cycle day 1 to 3 and then once the follicles are a certain size a drug to stop ovulation is introduced, eg certoide


----------

